# Punteador de juego de basketball



## nanarose (Oct 28, 2006)

Solicito ayuda a los expertos del foro sobre el siguiente proyecto: 

Tema: Construir un sistema que simule un punteador de un juego de basketball 

Descripción del proyecto: Se debe construir en una protoboard un sistema que muestre en un display las cestas que anotan los dos equipos en un partido de basketball; el màximo puntaje por equipo es de 199, ingresando mediante un DIP Switch si el equipo hizo cesta de 1, 2 o 3 puntos y sumando eso ingresado a las cestas actuales que lleva el equipo. De la misma forma, debe haber un control del tiempo de juego utilizando un circuito 555 y FLIP FLOP, de manera que cuando termine el tiempo reglamentario suene un pito durante 5 segundos. 

Nivel de conocimientos de electrónica: Estudiante Principante

Nivel Académico: Estudiante Universitario 

Agradezco inmensamente su gentil ayuda.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 4, 2006)

Hola nanarose:

No soy ningún experto, pero espero que te sirva de algo la información.

Probablemente sea más fácil hacer el circuito con algún PIC, pero no he trabajado con ellos, la unica forma que conozco es con lógica discreta.
El primer circuito podría hacerse completamente con contadores y decodificadores de BCD a displays de 7 segmentos:

74LS190 Contador ascendente / descendente decimal (salidas BCD).
74LS47 Decodificador de BCD a display de 7 segmentos.

Cada par de integrados sirve para un dígito del display general, necesitas 3 dígitos (centena, decenas, unidades).

Cada contador sube o baja la cuenta, (en este caso sube) con cada pulso del reloj, el primero (unidades) va conectado a un oscilador lento (puede ser un 555), y el siguiente (decenas) depende de la salida en el pin 12 "TC" del contador anterior, la cuál pasa al estado ALTO al llegar al límite de la cuenta (número 9), haciendo que las decenas suban un número.

Para que el contador sólo llegue a 199, debes tener una compuerta en las salidas del tercer contador (centenas) esperando a que trate de cambiar al 2 para inhibir los contadores.

El reloj para el primer contador se puede hacer con el 555, necesitas un oscilador lento (para cambiar los números) activado por otro, u otros conectados como timers para que te den 1, 2, o 3 pulsos al presionar cualquiera de los pulsadores del puntaje del juego.

La alarma de tiempo del juego también se puede hacer con el 555, pero en períodos de tiempo muy largos pierde precisión, sería mejor hacer un divisor de frecuencia de la línea de alimentación (60 hz) para obtener 1Hz por segundo, y tener una referencia fija para la alarma, o se pude hacer con un oscilador a cristal.

Este es a grandes rasgos la idea que se me ocurre. Si no consigues información de cómo hacerlos con PIC's, te podemos ayudar con el montaje que te describo, y tratar de mejorarlo.

Suerte.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Nov 4, 2006)

Hola, no había visto que ya había posteado su pregunta, adjunta dejo la simulación del tablero de basquetball para si alguien más llega a necesitarla.

Saludos


----------



## nanarose (Dic 1, 2006)

Adjunto pongo los archivos del tablero de baloncesto en CM para quien los llegue a necesitar. Saludos.


----------



## panxoox (Dic 13, 2010)

Hola amigos... soy algo nuevo en esto y trato de hacer este proyecto, pero necesito saber con que programa abren los archivos .CKT por favor... si alguien puede ayudarme seria genial...

saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2010)

panxoox dijo:


> ...¿ con que programa abren los archivos .CKT ?


Con el *Circuit Maker*


----------



## panxoox (Dic 16, 2010)

gracias amigo


----------



## luisillo18 (Dic 8, 2012)

nanarose dijo:


> Adjunto pongo los archivos del tablero de baloncesto en CM para quien los llegue a necesitar. Saludos.



Podras subir los archivos de nuevo, es que mi programa no los abre....porfa


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 9, 2012)

Hola luisillo18

No creo que nanarose te responda. La Última Actividad de él fue en 29/Mar/2007.

Tienes el simulador para circuitos electrónicos llamado CircuitMaker ??
Si no lo tienes en tu PC no podrás abrir aquellos archivos.

Te los adjunto comprimidos en el .ZIP.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## luisillo18 (Dic 9, 2012)

Me costo un buen bajarlo pero si lo tengo y muchas gracias por volverlo a subir



tengo la version de estudiante, y no habre los archivos me marca error y me dice que si me gustaria buscar un archivo valido.... o en que version lo puedo habrir


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 9, 2012)

Hola luisillo18

Supongo que los pudieras abrir en una versión que no sea de estudiante.
Trata de conseguir CircuitMaker 2000. si mal no recuerdo por aquí en el foro se puede conseguir.

Mientras tanto déjame reorganizar los archivos originales para poder subir imágenes de ellos.
Si los subiera como imágenes tal y como están serian muy grandes.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## luisillo18 (Dic 10, 2012)

muchas gracias amigo, me estas haciendo un favorsote.....


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 11, 2012)

Hola luisillo18

Ahí están los 3 archivos en forma de imagen. Espero te sirvan.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## luisillo18 (Dic 11, 2012)

Gracias amigo....


----------



## nicobosse81 (Jun 2, 2015)

basicamente quiero saber que tengo que agregar, para poder usar en lugar de los 7 segmentos chicos, uno grande hecho con 12 leds por segmento, para fabricarlo en tamaño grande.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 2, 2015)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=display+gigante&sa=Buscar&siteurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff29%2Fproblemas-ic555-doble-ic-129378%2F

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...nica.com/f29/problemas-ic555-doble-ic-129378/


----------

